# Converting saltwater tank to freshwater



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello, I'm thinking of buying a beautiful second hand marine tank and I'm just wondering if this type of set-up (with an overflow and sump etc) is ok for freshwater or would I have to buy a new filter? Other than that I guess I would just have to clean it out really well. Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

Sump's are only for salt. You'd need a new filter without a doubt. All the substrate in the tank would have to go. Make sure you clean the tank WELL (no soap though, please no soap) I'd suggest getting alllllll new gravel (or sand, I say allllways go sand) decorations, rocks, etc.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Also, if the tank is acrylic be careful not to use a pot scrubber. That's what my "inherited" tank had used on it and some of the scratches are quite deep.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok, thanks, so what would I do about the overflow?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishy Lee said:


> Sump's are only for salt. You'd need a new filter without a doubt.


Not necessarily true! If keeping African Cichlids I have used a wet/dry system for many years on all my larger cichlid tanks and have one currently on my 33 Long Malawian Tank.



Fishy Lee said:


> All the substrate in the tank would have to go.


Again, Not always true! Crushed coral or sand can be used with the African cichlids since they thrive in a higher PH the buffering capabilities are a good thing.



Fishy Lee said:


> I'd suggest getting alllllll new gravel (or sand, I say allllways go sand) decorations, rocks, etc.


This depends on the type of "Freshwater" fish kept! With Malawian or Tanganyikan Cichlids....This could all still be used!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

^^^Agreed lakemalawi in fact I was going to use a wet/dry myself for a cichlid tank but I decided not to set the tank up. And yup I would use the old substrate if you were gonna do some rift lake cichlids but it'll still need to be rinsed real good. I just say rinse everything down real good. If it has a protien skimmer you could use it and it wouldn't hurt anything but it won't help anything.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lara said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of buying a beautiful second hand marine tank and I'm just wondering if this type of set-up (with an overflow and sump etc) is ok for freshwater or would I have to buy a new filter? Other than that I guess I would just have to clean it out really well. Anything else I should consider?


I don't see why you want to do this, as a marine setup is way more expensive than a freshwater. If yours is a good deal however, then go ahead. The only thing that won't work would be a protein skimmer, as the salanity needs to be be high end brakish/marine for it to work.
As for coral sand, dead corals, these will turn your pH quite high, so fish wise I would recommend rift lake cichlids. Read my sticky "Alternitive to a marine tank" if you haven't already.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol just start a sw tank... come on! DO IT DO IT DO IT... you know you want to. Come to the dark side!  Surcomb to expensiveness!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It would help a lot if we knew what kind of freshwater tank you are shooting for, because then we could tell you what will and what won't work.
The skimmer won't work, like Cichlid man said, and any calcareous gravel will shoot your pH sky-high so it's only good if you want african rift lake fish.
Sumps are fine in freshwater, but not often used. Trickle filters make lots of nitrate in freshwater just like they do in saltwater. Luckily, making lots of water changes is cheap & easy in freshwater tanks, so that's not a problem. On the other hand, if you want a heavily planted tank, a sump might be a bad idea on account of the rapid degassing of CO2.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks all, sorry Fishfirst, I have zero interest in keeping a saltwater tank for reasons too numerous to list. My plan was to get rid of the gravel and start a (heavily) planted tank from scratch. Was thinking of maybe keeping dwarf rainbows, maybe raspora's and bottom feeders but not making too many plans yet. I'm more interested in aquascaping so perhaps it's not a good idea to have a sump. If I just replaced the filtration system with a canister (and of course replaced all existing decor) would that be enough? I would not use the protein skimmer. Oh yeah Cichlid man, it is a good deal if I take it (which I may not), I've been shopping around the second hand market for a while, it's a custom made cabinet set-up, beautiful as I said. Thanks again.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well let us know how it all turns out Lara, I'll be interested to know.


----------

